
Why I'm Hooked on Fish Shell (and How to Set It Up Right) - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/05/25/fish-shell-overview/#.WSbYAeQeMN0.hackernews
======
billconan
I have briefly tried fish. I liked it but I had to give up because it doesn't
support the bash script. At work we rely on many bash scripts. If I run the
scripts within a bash session, then they won't set up environment variables
correctly.

